# i dont get whitehouse



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Yes i get it's power-electronic noise band that is shock rock...

But i heard some whithouse and it seem to me like serrial killer jerk off music
i dont get it.There bran of noise sonically is awfull ipreffer merzbow to whitehouse
i like harsh noise but im not a serrial killer or a pro rapist fanboy.

Can someone explain to me what is enjoyable in whitehouse noise??
The only redeemer to whitehouse is it feature ex skullflower guitar players.
That about it or i dont understand art shock.

Maybe power-electronic is the new punk of our generation same goal...
Can someone give is two cents on this band please and power-electronic in general?

:tiphat:


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

I have no clue what or who Whitehouse is, but I just wanted to drop into this thread to say that



deprofundis said:


> i like harsh noise but im not a serrial killer or a pro rapist fanboy.


is the most entertaining thing I've read on TC this week. :guitar: :cheers:


----------

